# اريد معلومات مستفيضة عن اللحام تحت الماء



## tifaonline (1 مارس 2008)

أريد معرفة-أريد معلومات مستفيضة عن اللحام تحت الماء?-من يقوم باللحام تحت الماء هل هو فني أم مهندس?-ما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها في من يقوم بهذا العمل?أرجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (12 أبريل 2008)

http://gewc.ahlamontada.com/montada-f3/topic-t114.htm

http://gewc.ahlamontada.com/montada-f3/topic-t115.htm


----------

